# Brood trouble



## Agis Apiaries

Scpossum said:


> Brood disease? Sometimes it looks like the larvae have a yellow tint to them.
> 
> Anyone have any insight?


European Foulbrood affects the larvae before they are capped. It can cause the larvae to have a yellow tint to them. Other symptoms include larvae that are up on the side of the cells instead of lying in the bottom, dead larvae in the bottoms of cells, and a bitter "dirty socks" odor.

Read more here:
European Foulbrood


----------



## Scpossum

No odor, no dead larvae, no out of place larvae. ...they are just gone. Been trying to see a worker carrying one out, but haven't been successful. It is like it is there, then gone, and a clean polished cell left. I will see if I can take some pics of the older larvae.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

>European Foulbrood affects the larvae before they are capped.

This would be my first diagnosis, next would be mites (less than 1/3 turns out to be mites).

>About 1/20 is capped 
>Sometimes it looks like the larvae have a yellow tint to them. 

EFB and it sounds like a very bad case of it. You will need to send samples to be 100% sure. I would not wait on the results to treat this hive "1/20 is capped" you don't have time. 

>No odor, 

EFB usually does not have a smell. 

>no dead larvae, 

There are you just don't see them, bees clean it up quickly only when the population dwindles will they stop cleaning the cells. They recycle dead larva and contaminated bee milk further spreading it.

Was this a package started this year? 

Post pictures of your brood.

Here's some link for you to compare and treatment options;

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?314491-Never-seen-this-before

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...s-look-like-foulbrood&p=1301869 - post1301869

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...wbie-could-use-advice&p=1293636 - post1293636


----------



## Scpossum

This was a split from existing hives and I added a queen. I looked again tonight. I am getting a lot of mites on the bottom so I have ordered some strips. Lot= more than I care to count. I think I can get the strips in by taking the glass off slowly and slipping them in between the frames. This was a gift OH and I did not have the foresight to make a big enough access door. I am going to modify the second story of the hive before I put it on. 

Most of the mites are dark brown, although I did see a light colored one tonight. I am guessing these are adult mites who have died through natural means or at the end of their cycle? Saw the queen on two different frames today laying.

I will take pics tomorrow as I have a day off. All the larvae are in the bottom of the cell and curled like normal. I saw one cell being capped or was partially capped tonight. I am going to take some reference pics in the morning so I can track some individual cells over the next week or so.


----------



## Scpossum

Yep. Saw them. Put apistan in the hive tonight. Started watching and saw a worker taking a larvae out. Had 3 varroa on it! Hopefully I caught it in time and they have time to build up and not flop. At least the queen is still laying. Saw her tonight.


----------



## jwcarlson

It's amazing what kind of nasty stuff those little red devils can do to a colony, isn't it?


----------



## Scpossum

Thought I would update:

Bees raised a round of brood successfully and now the queen has cut back on the laying. Most cells are being filled with syrup and pollen. Haven't seen many mites in a few weeks. Like maybe 1 a week now on the bottom. Small colony, but they look like they may make it.


----------

